# 37 AMH 2.8p/mol, AFC 8, torn between ARGC, CRGH or IVI



## am83 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello lovelies!

I'm 37, turning 38 in Aug/21. AMH 2.8pmol with , FSH 8.6, still ovulating with a regular cycle. Conceived DD naturally at 33yrs after 4 months of trying. Have been trying for second since 36yrs old so for over 12months with just one chemical pregnancy. 2 rounds of letrozol & HGC trigger injection which didn't work. My man's sperm is normal. 

IVI and CRGH are recommending egg accumulation over 2-3 cycles given I won't likely have many eggs and then genetic testing on embryos. Seems like a long process.

ARGC might just put two embryos in at once without genetic testing. Seems also that during their monitoring month you can try naturally while at CRGH and IVI you cant try naturally during prep month. 

I'm thinking that if I start IVI or CRGH It might be up to 7 months before I know results of my 2-3 cycles after genetic testing. At that point I will be 38.

Thank you all so much in advance!


----------



## moore77 (Feb 19, 2014)

I only have experience of Argc , it’s full on but they have great results. Not for me poor responder but I can see how daily treating of bloods and adapting meds can work. My pmol ranged from 1 to 4 across clinics AFC is more useful


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been to both CRGH and ARGC, and would thoroughly recommend CRGH. 

Although the process takes a long time, I got a chromosomally-normal embryo put back and now have a little boy.

There is no guarantee of success if you put two embryos back without genetic testing and you're older. I had seven blasts from my IVF cycle, six of which were suitable for freezing. Only one was even remotely chromosomally normal. If I'd had two put back, it would have taken me three fresh IVF cycles to get a successful pregnancy. As it was, I had one successful cycle - it took more time, but with less heartache.


----------



## am83 (Aug 21, 2016)

Londonwriter said:


> I've been to both CRGH and ARGC, and would thoroughly recommend CRGH.
> 
> Although the process takes a long time, I got a chromosomally-normal embryo put back and now have a little boy.
> 
> There is no guarantee of success if you put two embryos back without genetic testing and you're older. I had seven blasts from my IVF cycle, six of which were suitable for freezing. Only one was even remotely chromosomally normal. If I'd had two put back, it would have taken me three fresh IVF cycles to get a successful pregnancy. As it was, I had one successful cycle - it took more time, but with less heartache.


Thank you so much for your response... that was also what I was thinking at the back of my mind.. I really do appreciate you sharing your experience. Also turned out I have immune imbalance which has to be corrected before treatment.


----------

